# How to change a Peugeot battery?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

We are novices and have a Peugeot Boxer avantgarde with a flat battery (6 months of no use). Recovery jump started it and then we drove it for an hour to re-charge it. Parked it, turned it off and on again - but it didn't start as battery still flat. Have ordered new battery, but can't see how to remove old one - undid 4 wires but still more! Are there any online guides that will take us through step by step? (preferably with piccies!!) 
We now know we have to start it at least once a week, or disconnect so alarm doesn't drain it! Thanks !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Tofty said:


> We are novices and have a Peugeot Boxer avantgarde with a flat battery (6 months of no use). Recovery jump started it and then we drove it for an hour to re-charge it. Parked it, turned it off and on again - but it didn't start as battery still flat. Have ordered new battery, but can't see how to remove old one - undid 4 wires but still more! Are there any online guides that will take us through step by step? (preferably with piccies!!)
> We now know we have to start it at least once a week, or disconnect so alarm doesn't drain it! Thanks !


Hi 
I have a battery charger that goes into standby mode when the battery is fully trickle charged, and can be left on all the time, bought from Halfords.

I took the crocodile clips off and put a cigarette plug on to go into the cigarette lighter socket on the dash, the charger goes into the 240 volt plug in the van, and the van is plugged permanently into the off board electricity courtesy of the garage.
Seems to work well for me.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi tofty
As you sure the batteris is flat and not the alternator gone US
.
Put an electrical test meter across the battery *with the engine running *and make sure you see about 13.5 volts.
Anything less than 13 means the alternator probally isnt working.
And no you dont always get an alternator warning light. I know as this ahppened to me last month. Changed battery and still no good as alternator had gone but i had no warning light. Changed alternator all ok now. Oh for the sake of a multi meter check would have saved me £65

Phill


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Tofty,

I would do as Drcotts suggests and purchase a multimeter, a very useful tool in the motorhoming world. You will obviously need to get the vehicle started to check the voltage. It may be that the battery will recover and last a good while longer if you can get it fully charged. The battery will have suffered a little from being left flat but it may not be terminal.

If you wish to remove the battery you should only have to remove the two terminal clamps not the wires that go into them. It may be that you have the original Peugeot style clamps which have a screw arrangement on top. They can be a bit baffling but believe me they do come off. Always remove the earth (-) terminal first (probably has a black cover) before removing the positive (+) terminal which should have a red cover. This is important because it will stop you from shorting out the battery if you accidentally connect positive terminal to bodywork/engine whilst trying to undo it. There should be a clamp holding the battery to the battery tray by a single bolt - this could well do with a good dosing of WD40 or penetrating oil before you try and undo it.

JohnW


----------

